# Ausgabe von Datum & Jahr rechtsseitig



## LuvShining (24. März 2007)

Moin moin,

ich versuche gerade eine Datumsangabe via PHP und CSS rechts ausgerichtet neben der Überschrift eines Textes auszugeben.

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich angelegt (CSS)


```
/* Datum, Monat - rechts ausgerichtet*/
h4 p {
float: right;
font: 800 1.5em arial;
color: #D19797;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}

/* Jahr - rechts ausgerichtet*/
h5 p {
float: right;
font: 800 2.3em arial;
color: #D19797;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
```

Auf der Seite gebe ich dann aus:

```
<h4><p><?php the_time('d.m.') ?><p></h4>
<h5><p><?php the_time('Y') ?></p></h5>
```

Die Optik ist dann aber gar nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe (siehe Bildanlage). 

Gehabt hätte ich gern, dass DAY. MONTH über dem JAHR stehen. Alles vollständig rechts ausgerichtet. 

Kann mir da wohl jemand einen Tipp geben 

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß
Nadine


----------



## Maik (24. März 2007)

Hi,

probier's mal mit dieser Regelerweiterung:


```
h4, h5 {
float: right;
margin: 0;
}
```


----------



## webmanie (24. März 2007)

Hi,
wenn ich dich wäre würd ich das in div packen also nach dem Schema 

```
<div class="myID">
datum in PHP </div>
```

was für ein Browser benutzt du denn?

Weiter würde ich mal probieren mit width und height angaben im CSS zu arbeiten dann erhälts du meistens auch das gewünschte ergebnis für IE und FF.

gruss


----------

